# Solved: Missing files in Windows 95



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I installed Windows 95 on an old computer just to have an operating system on it but during installation it kept telling me to put Windows 95 CD in and press okay. The CD was already in but then setup started asking for files but when I clicked okay it said the file was not found on the CD. I skipped the files to continue but now when I boot up a screen comes up that tells me that a device file is missing, press a key to continue. This happens about 8 times with 8 different files. (vnetsup.vxd, nwlink.vxd, nwredir.vxd, nscl.vxd, vredir.vxd, ndis.vxd, ndis2sup.vxd and vnetbios.vxd). It then starts to open windows with a Windows Networking window that says it is unable to load the dynamic link library: nwnp32.dll (Netware) and then msnp32.dll (Microsoft Network).
I am not on a network. How do I fix this?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess I would try cleaning the CD.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Tried cleaning CD. No difference. All the other files were installled okay. These seem to be related to network, but I am not on a network. Did I do something in installation that it thinks I am?


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Problem solved. There was a network card in the computer. I removed that and reinstalled Windows and everything went okay.


----------

